
Angry Birds maker Rovio files for an IPO [pdf] - Jhsto
https://assets-production.rovio.com/s3fs-public/rovio_-_offering_circular_eng.pdf
======
Jhsto
General information about the IPO can be found from Rovio's homepage in here:
[http://www.rovio.com/investors/releases-and-
publications/IPO](http://www.rovio.com/investors/releases-and-
publications/IPO)

